# Buying a House on a BVA



## Caecelia (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have searched for a thread on this forum about buying a house on a Bridging Visa A but didnt find one. Has anyone ever bought a house on a BVA?

I am currently in Darwin, and I lodged my application this past March so its basically still halfway of the standard processing time.

Me and my husband (Oz citizen) are planning to buy a house early next year, but we dont have any idea if my bridging visa will have any effect on our mortgage.

Does anyone have any experience or idea about this?

Thank you!!


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Given your husband is a citizen, it shouldn't cause too much of an issue


----------



## YankeeYeti (Jan 1, 2015)

Caecelia said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have searched for a thread on this forum about buying a house on a Bridging Visa A but didnt find one. Has anyone ever bought a house on a BVA?
> 
> ...


Hi there -- yes, you can buy on a BVA. I just did and we settled yesterday. We did our mortgage through Westpac and they only required an up to date VEVO check. It was a joint purchase with my husband, an Aussie citizen.


----------

